# Prélèvement à la source de l'impôt.



## Nanou91 (23 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour les collègues.
Jusqu'à présent, j'ai toujours été non imposable. Donc le sujet du prélèvement à la source ne se posait pas.
Mais avec un complément ARE et une hausse de la retraite de réversion depuis Juillet et Octobre 2022, je vais passer imposable en 2023.
Les impôts me demandent d'ajuster au mieux mon P.A.S pour que les prélèvements débutent début janvier 2023.
Comment ça se passe ? Car je vois bien sur mes BS Pajemploi une ligne : Taux et Montant de l'impôt retenu à la source.
Pour l'instant ces cases sont vides. Mais si au 1er janvier j'ai un taux de par exemple 3.4% (c'est ce qu'annonce les impôts).
Je comprends que c'est déduit de ce que le PE doit me payer. Mais qui verse ce PAS aux impôts ? Le PE ? qui au lieu de me le payer à moi, le reverse aux impôts.
Je précise que je n'ai pas PAJEMPLOI PLUS... et que je n'en veux pas.
Pour celles et ceux qui sont dans ce cas, merci de me dire comment ça se gère de truc.
Bonne après-midi.


----------



## Sandrine2572 (23 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour

Les impôts iront prélever sur le compte bancaire des parents tous les mois la somme que vous leur donner et les parents déduirons cette sommes de votre salaire 

Je ne suis pas imposable je ne peu malheureusement pas vous en dire plus 

Vous êtes certaine que vous serez imposable ? Car notre abattement fait bien descendre la somme a déclarer


----------



## Nanou91 (23 Novembre 2022)

oh oui malheureusement je suis sûre..


----------



## Griselda (23 Novembre 2022)

Si tu es Mariée je choisirais de faire basculer 100% du prélèvement impôts sur le salaire de mon Mari, ça me semble plus simple que pour nous qui sommes multi employeurs, en particulier si on utilise pas PAJEmploi+, non?!


----------



## Nanou91 (23 Novembre 2022)

@Griselda 
ça sera peut-être une poste pour certaines, mais pas pour moi qui suis veuve et vis seule.


----------



## Griselda (23 Novembre 2022)

A mince, désolée.

N'est il pas possible de demander à faire 100% du prelevement sur ta pension de retraite plutot que sur tes salaires?


----------



## Nanou91 (23 Novembre 2022)

Et non....
L'administration fiscale transmet le même taux à tout le monde...


----------



## Nanou91 (23 Novembre 2022)

@assmatzam , toi qui as accès aux comptes Pajemploi de tes employeurs, tu vois Pajemploi leur prélever le P.A.S ?
Mais quelque chose m'interpelle. Moi ce qui me rendra imposable sur 2023, ce ne sont pas mes salaires (sur lesquels j'applique l'abattement). Ce sont mes ARE et mes pensions de réversion (Régime de base, des indépendants et les complémentaires).
Mais imaginons une Ass Mat qui serait imposable car elle a de très gros salaires (ou garde 15 mômes  😂 ) et en plus des revenus fonciers.
On est d'accord que le P.A.S est calculé et prélevé sur le NET IMPOSABLE *total,* c'est à dire salaire imposable + Indemnités d'Entretien + Indemnités de Repas ?
Si une ass mat a 4 contrats à chacun 1300 euros imposables avant abattement (si si le ministre l'a dit  ) , on va lui prélever par exemple 2% de 1300 euros par contrat.
Alors qu'après abattement l'imposable serait de seulement par exemple 500 euros. Et 2% de 500 c'est pas pareil que 2% de 1300.
Donc en Octobre on lui rend des sous ?


----------



## B29 (23 Novembre 2022)

@Nanou91 Si vous donnez trop, les impôts vont rembourseront.
Et si l'année suivante, vous pensez être à nouveau imposable il faudra modifier le % pour être au plus juste et si vous n'êtes plus il faudra mettre 0.
J'ai été voir les impôts, pour les assistantes maternelles ils préconisent de mettre le taux à 0% apparemment c'est plus facile pour eux pour les calculs (même si on est en couple). Pour moi, ils appliquent un certain  taux à mon mari et moi c'est 0.


----------



## Nanou91 (23 Novembre 2022)

@B29 
Le problème c'est que comme précisé à Griselda je suis veuve et vis seule, donc je ne peux pas reporter mon taux sur un conjoint.
En fait, comme je ne suis plus qu'à quelques années de la retraite, je lève le pied gentiment. Je suis passée de 4 contrats à 2.
Je n'ai plus la même endurance qu'avant et j'ai des tendinites à répétition, de l'arthrose qui s'installe. Donc à priori je ne reprendrai plus 4 contrats. Comme j'ai des droits ouverts à Pôle Emploi, j'ai un complément ARE, et des pensions de réversion. A ça s'ajoutent des revenus fonciers.
En gros moins je vais avoir de salaires, plus je vais être imposable. 
Mon taux de PAS était de 0 depuis toujours. Là les Impôts l'avaient estimé à 1.7% pour 2023. Mais je suis allée voir sur le simulateur et je trouve plus dans les 3.4% (Car les impôts n'ont pas tous les éléments). Et je préfère prévoir large, que de devoir payer d'un coup 1900 euros en septembre 2023


----------



## B29 (23 Novembre 2022)

@Nanou91 Je vous comprends.  Il faudrait aller voir les impôts, leur demander de mettre le taux qui correspond le plus à votre situation. 
Une fois, le taux choisit, les impôts donneront celui-ci à Pajemploi. Il faut compter une quinzaine de jours pour que le taux soit indiqué sur le site pour les parents.


----------



## Nanou91 (23 Novembre 2022)

@B29 
Pas besoin d'aller aux impôts. Je viens de faire une estimation de mes revenus 2023 et je viens de le modifier en ligne depuis mon espace contribuable.
J'espère juste que le PAS sur le compte de mes PE ne sera pas trop compliqué.


----------



## Griselda (23 Novembre 2022)

La question est: comment ça se passe s'il y a prélevement à la source mais pas PAJEmploi+ activé? C'est alors à chacun de nos PE de donner la somme prélevée aux Impôts?
Je pense aussi alors qu'il est plus simple et plus sur si c'est possible que ça ne passe pas par les PE du tout, l'AM peut mettre des sous de côté elle même chaque mois pour payer ses impôts le moment venu, non?!
Que se passe t il si un PE ne restitue pas aux impots ce qu'elle nous a prelevé sur notre salaire?
Bref, suis pas certaine du tout que ce soit plus simple ce système pour nous...


----------



## pommedamour26 (23 Novembre 2022)

Il est intéressant de savoir ce qu’il en est car je ne me suis jamais posé la question étant non imposable pour le moment 
Mais là j’ai été 5 mois en arrêt maladie suite à mon opération de l’épaule du coup je serais peut-être imposable?? 
Donc en fait si je comprends bien il est préférable d’avoir pajemploi + si on un PAS?? 
Car c’est vrai qui nous garantit que l’employeur versera bien le % qu’il nous a enlevé aux impôts?? 
A moins que ça se fasse automatiquement ?


----------



## Nanou91 (23 Novembre 2022)

@Griselda , @pommedamour26 
Sur les BS de Pajemploi, il apparait le montant qui a été retenu de notre salaire et qu'on n'a donc pas reçu.
Si Pajemploi ne prélève pas et ne reverse pas aux Impôts ce n'est pas mon problème.
Et Pajemploi+ ne sera d'aucune aide puisque si le compte du PE n'est pas assez approvisionné pour prélever 20 euros de Prélèvement à la Source ils ne pourront pas prélever le salaire non plus....


----------



## pommedamour26 (23 Novembre 2022)

@Nanou91 
Oui donc si c’est prélevé logiquement c’est bien reversé donc comme vous dites pas notre problème 
Moi non plus je ne veux pas activer pajemploi + je préfère continuer comme je fais tant que ce n’est pas obligatoire 
J’espère pouvoir prendre une retraite progressive mais c’est vrai que je n’ai pas tout compris à la manière de procéder 
Là il me reste 13 trimestres à valider du coup je prendrais rdv pour avoir un éclaircissement


----------



## Griselda (23 Novembre 2022)

Précisément, comment ça se passe quand on utilise pas PAJEmploi+?


----------



## Pioupiou (23 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour 
L'année dernière j'étais imposable avec un PAS de 0,3%.
Je n'ai pas pajemploi + l'employeur quand il fait la déclaration  au même titre qu'il voit  le montant du CMG on lui indique de combien il sera prélevé du PAS .
Cette somme est bien évidemment déduite du montant à verser à l'assistante maternelle.
C'est la seule façon de procéder.


----------



## Pioupiou (23 Novembre 2022)

Pour info voici comment se présente la déclaration avant validation par l'employeur.


----------



## Nanou91 (23 Novembre 2022)

Merci @Pioupiou ,


----------



## assmatzam (24 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour @Nanou91 

Alors oui mes parents employeur qui utilisent tous pajemploi + on deux prélèvements sur leur compte 1 pour mon salaire et 1 autre pour mon impôt 
Pajemploi se charge de reverser aux impôts ce qu'ils ont prélevé 

L'année passée j'étais à 2,7% de prélèvement sur mes salaires mais aussi mes ARE 
Lorsque j'ai fait ma déclaration ils ce sont rendu compte que je n'avais pas assez payé j'ai dû payer 500€ en 4 mois sur septembre octobre novembre et décembre 2021

Suite à ma déclaration de revenus 2021 mon taux a était revu à la baisse à 1,7% 
Si au moment de la déclaration des revenus 2022 j'ai trop versé, les impôts me rembourse la différence en septembre 2023


----------

